# Blue Phantom all cleaned up



## rlhender (Sep 12, 2012)

Thought I would post some pics of the bike after I cleaned and lubed it..I rode it around the neighborhood with the light on and blowing the horn...Neighbors probably think I am crazy..lol


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 12, 2012)

*Stunning!*

I would venture to say that that is the nicest original BLUE Phantom in the hobby!  Great score!


----------



## CAT341 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of girls bike.....but this one is SWEET!  Nice job.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah love that color combo. Great looking bike!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful Bike. Where did you find it?


----------



## rlhender (Sep 12, 2012)

Oldbikes said:


> I would venture to say that that is the nicest original BLUE Phantom in the hobby!  Great score!





Thanks...I think I will touch the front light up and call her done


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 12, 2012)

But, they never made a Blue Phantom......

: )


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! That is really nice.  Congrats on a great find.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup, she sure cleand up nice!


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, thats a beauty! What year is the bike?


----------



## rlhender (Sep 13, 2012)

Kscheel said:


> Wow, thats a beauty! What year is the bike?




The bike is a 1955, one year only bike

Rick


----------



## Kscheel (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats a really neat looking bike. I'm tempted to build a blue phantom boys bike, that'd be a sharp ride.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 13, 2012)

cool! I like it


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kscheel said:


> Thats a really neat looking bike. I'm tempted to build a blue phantom boys bike, that'd be a sharp ride.




I have all the pieces to do just that. I just need someone to sell me a Nov '55 canti frame! V/r Shawn


----------

